# Short timber retaining walls



## Derekmc (Jun 27, 2021)

Building a short 12inch timber retaining wall (two rows of 6x6) along a sidewalk ( 20ft long) and I’m hesitant to add deadman tie backs to it as they will be visible for the first 2 feet. Slope is quite gradual for the first 5 or 6ft, then slopes up at 20or 30degrees. Would like to get other guys thoughts, and any alternatives for such a short wall. I considered adding extra rebare thru both layers …along with spikes.


----------

